# store cupbaord must-haves



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 22, 2016)

we were lucky enough to get a Cadac Safari Chef for xmas but have never cooked on anything like this before (never cooked in the van before either for that matter). We are heading to Europe for a month in Spring and I have the idyllic idea of buying fresh local produce at farmers markets etc but am trying to work out what cupboard basics i need in order to throw some meals together. 

so far the list looks like this:
packets of rice
some sort of oil
noodles
pasta
tomato puree
dried mixed herbs

any advice on what to consider would be more than welcome,
Helen


----------



## jann (Jan 22, 2016)

Tinned tomatoes Cous Cous.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 22, 2016)

*Cadac BBQ*



helen262 said:


> we were lucky enough to get a Cadac Safari Chef for xmas but have never cooked on anything like this before (never cooked in the van before either for that matter). We are heading to Europe for a month in Spring and I have the idyllic idea of buying fresh local produce at farmers markets etc but am trying to work out what cupboard basics i need in order to throw some meals together.
> 
> so far the list looks like this:
> packets of rice
> ...



We love ours.
We mainly use the "flat side"  of the griddle but also the ribbed side..but that is our preference.
We use the lid to retain heat and also use a frying pan or wok on the flame to cook outdoors.

Fundamentally good sausauges or homemade burgers/porkcakes work well as well as chicken/pork/beef cut medium and with no bones.
Veggie kebabs or meat kebabs as well.

Enjoy !


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 22, 2016)

helen262 said:


> we were lucky enough to get a Cadac Safari Chef for xmas but have never cooked on anything like this before (never cooked in the van before either for that matter). We are heading to Europe for a month in Spring and I have the idyllic idea of buying fresh local produce at farmers markets etc but am trying to work out what cupboard basics i need in order to throw some meals together.
> 
> so far the list looks like this:
> packets of rice
> ...



Wouldn't eat any of that!


----------



## alcam (Jan 22, 2016)

helen262 said:


> we were lucky enough to get a Cadac Safari Chef for xmas but have never cooked on anything like this before (never cooked in the van before either for that matter). We are heading to Europe for a month in Spring and I have the idyllic idea of buying fresh local produce at farmers markets etc but am trying to work out what cupboard basics i need in order to throw some meals together.
> 
> so far the list looks like this:
> packets of rice
> ...



Most things on your list can be bought in europe , often better and cheaper . If you are going to use the markets you will be able to buy fresh herbs etc . I do keep packs of pre-cooked rice and lentils etc , usually saves a pot . Not brilliant but can be improved with mushrooms , chorizo etc . I would carry some form of chicken stock for braising , making sauce , gravy etc . The little knorr[?] tubs are good . If using go easy with the salt !


----------



## John H (Jan 22, 2016)

I agree with alcam - why bother to cart a load of stuff half-way across Europe when you can get it locally - often fresh and almost certainly cheaper. There are some things that are difficult to get and/or are expensive but that list of things is getting smaller every year. We take marmite and custard  

Btw, we have a Cadac - one of the best bits of kit we have ever owned - use it all the time - enjoy!


----------



## vwalan (Jan 22, 2016)

i say take as much dried tinned stuff as you can . europe is not cheaper than uk. on food . beer fuel and fags yes . 
there some local things that are a bit cheaper but general run of the mill items far cheaper in uk. 
think many might be buying in the wrong shops in uk if they think uk is expensive . 
even veg is cheaper in uk thats travelled all the way from spain .


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 22, 2016)

Tea bags.
Stock cubes.


----------



## John H (Jan 22, 2016)

vwalan said:


> i say take as much dried tinned stuff as you can . europe is not cheaper than uk. on food . beer fuel and fags yes .
> there some local things that are a bit cheaper but general run of the mill items far cheaper in uk.
> think many might be buying in the wrong shops in uk if they think uk is expensive .
> even veg is cheaper in uk thats travelled all the way from spain .



We will have to agree to disagree on that Alan! In my experience, France is broadly comparable on price; Portugal and Spain are considerably cheaper - and for fresh stuff, the quality is often a lot better. Our monthly food bill is a lot lower when we are in Spain over-winter  

Btw, when in the Uk we shop most frequently in Lidl, so we are not buying expensive!


----------



## vwalan (Jan 22, 2016)

i find asda usually cheaper than lidl. and this year lidl veg is very poor . mercadona seem to have better quality. 
i find asda best quality veg in uk. 
i live in cornwall ,my mate here is from scotland , another is from the midlands and we all keep saying the same . spain as poor quality as it sells the best to northern europe . 
but enjoy your time . might get down cabo one day this year. still north of alicante at moment . 
might not get to kenspains he was away last i spoke to him. 
but might spend a night or day at ermita de torre garcia soon . 
so might catch you . cheers .


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 22, 2016)

salt & pepper
tomato puree
garlic puree

Always buy chorizo in  the first shop we go into. It makes last nights leftovers into another tasy meal that doesn't taste the same.


----------



## John H (Jan 22, 2016)

vwalan said:


> i find asda usually cheaper than lidl. and this year lidl veg is very poor . mercadona seem to have better quality.
> i find asda best quality veg in uk.
> i live in cornwall ,my mate here is from scotland , another is from the midlands and we all keep saying the same . spain as poor quality as it sells the best to northern europe .
> but enjoy your time . might get down cabo one day this year. still north of alicante at moment .
> ...



I totally agree about Mercadona - especially for fish. It is a pity they aren't represented in the UK! "Spain has poor quality veg"? Don't know where you are shopping but the stuff we get down here in Almeria is superb - especially if you buy the slightly mis-shapen ones that Tesco, ASDA et al have rejected. UK supermarkets seem far more concerned about shape and appearance than flavour - I eat fresh tomatoes all the time down here but only eat them in the UK when they are home-grown by our son-in-law. Strawberries are 3 euros a kilo, oranges 2 euros a kilo and the peppers here are to die for.........


----------



## ScamperVan (Jan 22, 2016)

helen262 said:


> we were lucky enough to get a Cadac Safari Chef for xmas but have never cooked on anything like this before (never cooked in the van before either for that matter). We are heading to Europe for a month in Spring and I have the idyllic idea of buying fresh local produce at farmers markets etc but am trying to work out what cupboard basics i need in order to throw some meals together.
> 
> so far the list looks like this:
> packets of rice
> ...



We usually cart all that about just to save having to find a shop in the first couple of days but in reality it isn't necessary.

Lidl (lots of them in France) and Aldi (Germany) are great for a quick shop, and actually, a lot of the time in the past 2 years we've been content with them rather than visiting the hypermarkets every time.

We do a lot of cooking as we travel with the dogs and it isn't always convenient to eat out. Most of the recipes and styles we like require spices, herbs etc and these can be difficult to find, and in France, expensive so we have a large supply.

When we BBQ we usually marinade stuff so for eg, spicy ribs I bring hoisin sauce, Levi roots, squeezy bottles of spicy tomato relish etc.

Aidan said ....tea and baked beans (we have seen the latter over here but not frequently, and he thinks English type tea is expensive in Europe - no idea, horrible stuff!)


----------



## vwalan (Jan 22, 2016)

i find tomatoes here are usually too soft. 
super markets in uk only sell what customers want . 
i spent months on a survey when working for tesco , what type , numbers or shape etc customers wanted . 
no point in putting out things customers dont buy . 
i dont have a problem with miss shapen things i,m talking food quality not shape . 
its the same in morocco the best is sold the not so good is kept here. 
just spent a month in the orange groves . they measure the fruit for size and firmness before packing it off . some is kept to sell to spainish shops . then whats left they gave to us . free . we do the same in plastic tunnel area . slightly damaged peppers or tomatoes are free if you know where who to see. 
but in the shops tomatoes are dearer here than uk . 
bannanas as well , 68p a kg in uk . 99c euro usually here. or dearer.


----------



## John H (Jan 22, 2016)

vwalan said:


> i find tomatoes here are usually too soft.
> super markets in uk only sell what customers want .
> i spent months on a survey when working for tesco , what type , numbers or shape etc customers wanted .
> no point in putting out things customers dont buy .
> ...



"UK supermarkets sell what customers want"? Not this customer! And if that is so, then why do French and Spanish supermarkets have a different attitude? Sorry, I don't buy that - and we could argue all day over individual prices. All I can say is that our monthly food bill here is a half to two-thirds of what it normally is in England - and we are firmly of the opinion that we are eating better quality too. If you're getting soft tomatoes then try changing your supplier. I don't recognise your descriptions.


----------



## n brown (Jan 22, 2016)

the only thing we take is teabags. since i discovered that they have shops abroad, we just shop as we go


----------



## Jo001 (Jan 22, 2016)

We take teabags, we think French ones don't taste the same. It's hard to find proper gravy abroad - I have been told you can get it, but we haven't seen it (any tips on that will be welcome guys). And if you are carrying cooking oil, I suggest decanting it into a (clean and dry) small plastic bottle - we use a 600ml Pepsi one - because the caps on most oil bottles aren't great and leak a bit, the juice bottles keep things cleaner.


----------



## runnach (Jan 22, 2016)

Sausages (English Style)and bacon . worth taking in the freezer if you like an English breakfast !! ...Gravy granules you can get in th elarger intermarches a lot have a british isle but are expensive ! Spices as well coriander , cumin garam masalas. France particularly Vietnamese seems to be the thing in the supermarkets

I agree wiht others re pasta, no difference really in price in fact take a strong white flour and make your own !!! far cheaper even in this country.

I can't comment re Spain but English supermarkets are cheaper especially meat / poultry and fruit and veg I found. i would agree with John and say the quality is better though !

Channa


----------



## n brown (Jan 22, 2016)

and in the unlikely event of us running out of teabags in France, we go to an Epicerie where loose tea is sold, and buy Broken Orange Pekoe,which is what Typhoo and PG Tips aspire to be


----------



## mark61 (Jan 22, 2016)

Tea bags is the only thing I stock up on, but there is always bits and pieces in the van. Shopping when away is more fun then when at home, and it always good when you buy something and have no blooming idea what it is.


----------



## Ironjaws (Jan 22, 2016)

Take teabags, PG Tips are available, if you can find them, at a cost. Can't say about Spain but Portugal much cheaper than France and you can get an amazing range of UK goods at Iceland in Albufeira, including bacon.
In France, markets are more expensive but its small producers with veg and fruit hasn't travelled miles. Lidl remains high quality and reasonable price. The supermarkets have a policy that if they can source locally cheaper than central store they may do so.
Bring Marmite, Gravy granules and any 'must haves' but just enjoy what is local. Its good and you'll find it difficult to starve. 

Cheapness also depends on your ethics! You can buy cheap in UK, IF you don't care about the producers or the damage through transport and feed crops for poorer people being abandoned for 'cash' crops flown to the wealthy in the UK!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Tea*

There seems to be a recurrent cry of 'tea' on this thread. Having a newly acquired liking for herbal and fruit teas as well as traditional i will definitely have that in plentiful supply in the van. 

Thanks for all your advice. Im looking forward to the experience and really want to support the locals wherever we go in return for their hospitality so will be searching out local produce etc. that will be part of the adventure for me. 

So tea, beans, garlic puree, stock cubes and marmite have been added to the list along with various spices, curry pastes and marinades. feeling almost ready to go now - 74 days and counting!!!:dance:


----------



## n brown (Jan 22, 2016)

we were once searched by French customs who discovered 27lb of Typhoo in a belly box.
 'don't  you worry about drinking so much tea ?' asked the douanier. 
'yes' i said ' i worry i might run out '


----------



## oppy (Jan 22, 2016)

n brown said:


> we were once searched by French customs who discovered 27lb of Typhoo in a belly box.
> 'don't  you worry about drinking so much tea ?' asked the douanier.
> 'yes' i said ' i worry i might run out '



27lbs of tea is great, but Typhoo ???????????????????????????????????, the guy's a weirdo :rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2: Why not take proper tea

Oh, I've just noticed, you're from Brissle, that explains it


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 22, 2016)

Jo001 said:


> We take teabags, we think French ones don't taste the same. It's hard to find proper gravy abroad - I have been told you can get it, but we haven't seen it (any tips on that will be welcome guys). And if you are carrying cooking oil, I suggest decanting it into a (clean and dry) small plastic bottle - we use a 600ml Pepsi one - because the caps on most oil bottles aren't great and leak a bit, the juice bottles keep things cleaner.



i use the fruit shoot bottles the one the kiddies use or use a water bottle with a pull out to drink top that way you can packk olive oil and veg oil for cooking or take a sopray oil for frying


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 22, 2016)

oppy said:


> 27lbs of tea is great, but Typhoo ???????????????????????????????????, the guy's a weirdo :rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2: Why not take proper tea
> 
> Oh, I've just noticed, you're from Brissle, that explains it



mr brown he cant help it he a northern numpty anything north or brum is northern numpty territory


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 22, 2016)

I like to carry assorted stock pots and spices, garlic flakes and dried onions,like. 500g of Dried / Dehydrated Kibbled Onion / flakes / Burger / Seasoning | eBay others brands are available!
Onions can make the van stink so dried ones work without running eyes and you get the taste without the smell?


----------



## clf86ha (Jan 22, 2016)

we buy these Maggi® So Tender® Products | Maggi® at home
they come in differing flavours, chicken is uber moist


----------



## runnach (Jan 22, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> I like to carry assorted stock pots and spices, garlic flakes and dried onions,like. 500g of Dried / Dehydrated Kibbled Onion / flakes / Burger / Seasoning | eBay others brands are available!
> Onions can make the van stink so dried ones work without running eyes and you get the taste without the smell?



If with a fresh onion your eyes are watering you either have a blunt knife or a less than desired chopping technique! I can buy as we speak 4kg of fresh Nottinghamshire  onions for £1 

Stock pots and spices I agree with you , France Spain ..fresh garlic in abundance .....dead easy to prepare ..flat of the knive ,crush skin straight off chop as required.


sorry having a cheffy moment 

Channa


----------



## John H (Jan 23, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> Strange how we all differ as we find aldi and lidl sell crap at cheap prices and if you  want half decent food then they are actually more expensive than the other supermarkets.



I suppose it depends on taste and what you buy. We rarely eat ready-prepared meals and usually buy fresh ingredients. I had one of Lidl's  tinned "steak" meals once and won't bother again. It is true that the fruit and veg in Lidl used to be crap but now that has changed (although I still can't find tomatoes etc as good as in Spain!). Also, we much prefer Lidl baked beans to the sugar-filled Heinz variety. Lidl do sell cheap crap (eg white sliced bread) but they also sell quality at competitive prices (eg multi-cereal bread) and their wines have won awards in competition with other UK supermarkets. When in the UK, we tend to do most of our shopping in Lidl and go to Morrison's for stuff they don't sell. Did get lulled into ASDA once or twice but discovered that, despite their so-called deals, our bills were higher but the quality wasn't.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 23, 2016)

We use a combination of Lidl, Tesco, M&S and Waitrose for our shop. They are all close together in St Neots. Pretty much all of our meat comes from the meat market in London though.

M&S is very good quality, as is Waitrose, but a little more expensive. But I think Waitrose customer service is second to none.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 23, 2016)

Were in Algodonales at present if I was coming again I would bring a huge tub of garlic puree (we use lots), haven't found it here yet, plenty of shops etc but very limited choice of fruit and veg, can only get baked beans from the next village, were not eating chocolate but if you like your cadburys choc like we did, make sure you bring that too.

(Hate preparing fresh garlic).


----------



## vwalan (Jan 23, 2016)

yorkieowl said:


> Were in Algodonales at present if I was coming again I would bring a huge tub of garlic puree (we use lots), haven't found it here yet, plenty of shops etc but very limited choice of fruit and veg, can only get baked beans from the next village, were not eating chocolate but if you like your cadburys choc like we did, make sure you bring that too.
> 
> (Hate preparing fresh garlic).



hi. strange you are in algonales i have a uk friend called steph that lives their with her young daughter. must get to see her one year. if you should see her say hello. 
i dont use garlic . that ,being shot with silver bullets ,or having a wooden post pushed through your heart is meant to be bad for us . 
have managed to get round the sunlight bit though. and sleeping in a coffin . ha ha . have a good one.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 23, 2016)

channa said:


> If with a fresh onion your eyes are watering you either have a blunt knife or a less than desired chopping technique! I can buy as we speak 4kg of fresh Nottinghamshire  onions for £1
> 
> Stock pots and spices I agree with you , France Spain ..fresh garlic in abundance .....dead easy to prepare ..flat of the knive ,crush skin straight off chop as required.
> 
> ...



Do you sleep in your kitchen?


----------



## vwalan (Jan 23, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> Garlic is good,but only if served with meat or fish.



not for dracula though. ha .ha. 
i used to be a chef so understand cooking quite well. 
but still dont eat garlic ,or green cheese. in fact quite a few foods i dont eat . i,m alergic to penicilin and green cheese gives me mild problems .
but just as well some do like it .


----------



## ScamperVan (Jan 23, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Do you sleep in your kitchen?



We make awesome, from scratch, curries in our 6.5m mh - downside is the lingering smell but they are worth it


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 23, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> We make awesome, from scratch, curries in our 6.5m mh - downside is the lingering smell but they are worth it



We have a friend who we used to convoy up in the campers with who loves cooking strong smelling foods in his van. 
I think he doesn't notice that he brings an aroma with him wherever he goes?
Personal I like to taste and enjoy my food, then forget it and not be reminded all night long.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jan 23, 2016)

Coarse marmalade and crispbread from Aldi, plus Marmite of course (horrendous price in France IF you can find it!) as French marmalade is a bit wishy washy for our taste. Their jam is lovely, though, so don't bother taking that.  As far as teabags go, I agree, but husband likes green tea, and is quite happy with the Casino own brand. Part of the holiday is going to strange new  supermarkets, and seeking out new food to try!

Have fun!


----------



## Asterix (Jan 23, 2016)

mark61 said:


> Shopping when away is more fun then when at home, and it always good when you buy something and have no blooming idea what it is.



I went to Lidl in Lagos a couple of days ago,in the bakery section they had what appeared to be similar to Greg's steak bakes,took a punt and brought a couple for lunch,thinking I'd have either steak or cheese. Heated them up and sat down with anticipation only to find they were apple!!


----------



## n brown (Jan 23, 2016)

Asterix said:


> I went to Lidl in Lagos a couple of days ago,in the bakery section they had what appeared to be similar to Greg's steak bakes,took a punt and brought a couple for lunch,thinking I'd have either steak or cheese. Heated them up and sat down with anticipation only to find they were apple!![/QUOTE in case you don't know- in nearly every cafe they have little triangle sausages, these are bacalau- cod and spud things,tasty ! small chicken pies ,empadas de galina, and a strange but tasty prawn and white sauce pasty thing,camarao. i usually buy one of each and a pastel de nata,  custard tart.yum !


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 23, 2016)

kernowprickles said:


> Part of the holiday is going to strange new  supermarkets, and seeking out new food to try!
> Have fun!



So far this week we've tried pigs cheeks and goat, both were rather nice.  :lol-053:  did once buy onion rings that turned out to be squid rings! :scared: yuck and yuck again.


----------



## runnach (Jan 23, 2016)

yorkieowl said:


> So far this week we've tried pigs cheeks and goat, both were rather nice.  :lol-053:  did once buy onion rings that turned out to be squid rings! :scared: yuck and yuck again.



Goat ??? ..my local Asian butcher trying to get hold of it, one of the most common meats in the world and yet in the Uk seems so difficult to obtain . I once had a fantastic looking dish in Spain mushrooms which i love ...turned out to be liver ...I was a funny colour afterwards. The weir d thing is I will still try it !!...Squid for my money the same cooked properly beautiful but alternatives taste like an old Raleigh innertube lol 

Channa


----------



## John H (Jan 23, 2016)

yorkieowl said:


> So far this week we've tried pigs cheeks and goat, both were rather nice.  :lol-053:  did once buy onion rings that turned out to be squid rings! :scared: yuck and yuck again.



Pig's cheek is delicious - why don't we get it in the UK?


----------



## vwalan (Jan 23, 2016)

hi channa you will have to come to cornwall . quite alot round here breed goats and have them killed for meat. there is also quite a goat milk trade. 
i,m spoilt as a butcher slaughterman then chef in the army etc think most food i have tasted .
ming in tunisia squid in cous cous was delightful. 
more you travel the more you find they mix it all differently. even the rice in africa as things added and tastes great. 
sometimes best not ask what they are adding . 
i still say ox liver cooked like a joint wrapped in fat takes alot of beating . or a stuffed heart ,mmm. 
never say no try everything .

you can get pigs cheek in uk ask at a private butchers . it normally gets used in sausages these days . folk dont want it . but its lovely and juicy. 
many things like ox cheek get put into other things . its classed as poor peoples meat . folk just wont buy it.


----------



## Jo001 (Jan 23, 2016)

helen262 said:


> Having a newly acquired liking for herbal and fruit teas as well as traditional i will definitely have that in plentiful supply in the van. :



Fruit and herbal teas are available in most supermarkets in France, it's just 'real' tea that is different.


----------



## roamingman (Jan 23, 2016)

When we had the farm we had 2 nanny goats and a Billy, when the young ones were born any billys were kept for a few months then to the butcher and cut up and into the freezer.


----------



## ScamperVan (Jan 23, 2016)

John H said:


> Pig's cheek is delicious - why don't we get it in the UK?



Morrisons sell them


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jan 23, 2016)

Jo001 said:


> Fruit and herbal teas are available in most supermarkets in France, it's just 'real' tea that is different.



I second this, I even put two French tea bags in together and still didn't get a good cup. So stock up.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 24, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> Morrisons sell them



Will try and get some when back home.  Belly pork was a poor man's meat, but its not so cheap to buy now, now  that the TV chefs have used it,  as for goat can't see why it's not readily available in the UK, I would also like to try horse meat,  yes yes I know I probably already have but I mean actually knowing what I'm eating.  :hammer:


----------



## vwalan (Jan 24, 2016)

france is the place for horsemeat. or always was . my kids used to love it. always bought some on the way through. 
i find fore of pork joints in asda were only 2.25 quid a kg before i came away . i slice the joint and make steaks . 
cheaper than belly pork. 
but belly pork rolled around stuffing is great. 
pork is my favourite meat. i do like gammon as well or bacon joints . always bring several when coming away for winter . if you get a good tight cryovac packed joints they keep well in a cool place . dont need a fridge to store them. 
score the skin and soak honey into the joint then oven bake mmm. 
always my xmas dinner .
or boil in a pressure cooker for boiled ham. 
oh well better get the bacon on for sunday uk breakfast. 
gets the other campers moaning as they have ran out of bacon . ha ha .


----------



## carol (Jan 24, 2016)

Where are you Alan?


----------



## vwalan (Jan 24, 2016)

carol said:


> Where are you Alan?


we are at campello north of alicante . by platja mutxavista .
moving tomorrow to south of alicante possibly . 
but might not. 
very hot here today high 20,s my out side one is showing 36c in the sun. 
are you around this year?


----------



## runnach (Jan 24, 2016)

Pigs cheeks you may see called "chaps" 

Channa


----------



## orange grove (May 8, 2016)

helen262 said:


> we were lucky enough to get a Cadac Safari Chef for xmas but have never cooked on anything like this before (never cooked in the van before either for that matter). We are heading to Europe for a month in Spring and I have the idyllic idea of buying fresh local produce at farmers markets etc but am trying to work out what cupboard basics i need in order to throw some meals together.
> 
> so far the list looks like this:
> packets of rice
> ...


Buy some tins of Condensed soup, and a few packets of Pasta, Just add some milk.


----------



## rugbyreddragon (May 8, 2016)

helen262 said:


> we were lucky enough to get a Cadac Safari Chef for xmas but have never cooked on anything like this before (never cooked in the van before either for that matter). We are heading to Europe for a month in Spring and I have the idyllic idea of buying fresh local produce at farmers markets etc but am trying to work out what cupboard basics i need in order to throw some meals together.
> 
> so far the list looks like this:
> packets of rice
> ...



You can make a great Paella on the Cadac. Either seafood or meat or both together.


----------



## runnach (Nov 9, 2016)

*Fantastic curry powder*

I have discovered a fantastic curry powder this week, I have tried it before and wasn't impressed, but have gone back to basics.

The masala ( spice mix) is called Bassar......available in any Asian grocers, It is a North Indian but predominantly Pakistani spice mix.

If space is limited  it is ideal contains cumin coriander chilli cardamom clove etc.

Chicken curry made from scratch Monday with it. and a Keema Bhuna last night. 




A word of caution It can be hot if you get to liberal level teaspoon bit heaped if you like hot  to start with you can always add more at the end of cooking if you think it needs it ...but you cant take it out 

Channa


----------



## Wully (Nov 9, 2016)

channa said:


> I have discovered a fantastic curry powder this week, I have tried it before and wasn't impressed, but have gone back to basics.
> 
> The masala ( spice mix) is called Bassar......available in any Asian grocers, It is a North Indian but predominantly Pakistani spice mix.
> 
> ...


I was sitting here very content seen your photos mouth started watering. Now waiting on delivery bet it's not as good as yours.


----------



## Wully (Nov 9, 2016)

No messing about hear fastest Indian delivery in the world I'm sure he drives a Ferrari 

Now you see it now ye dont


Guess what plate wife had?


----------



## jeanette (Nov 9, 2016)

Looser cruiser said:


> No messing about hear fastest Indian delivery in the world I'm sure he drives a Ferrari
> 
> Now you see it now ye dontView attachment 48234View attachment 48233
> 
> ...



The littlest one!! :tongue::lol-061:


----------



## Wully (Nov 10, 2016)

jeanette said:


> The littlest one!! :tongue::lol-061:



Yep helpin her with her dieting. &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## Clunegapyears (Nov 11, 2016)

*Also bring ...*

Options hot chocolate
Bovril
Lots of herbs and spices, incl. celery salt, coriander, cumin
Thai green curry paste
Coconut milk tins
Hermestas as j doesn't like canderel
Berts bees lippy - I get anxious if I haven't one in my pocket
Cuppa soup - lots, even though I make fresh soup for most lunches good for emergencies 
Milton sterilising fluid for grey waste cleansing
Any vitamins and nutrients you regularly take. Although you shouldn't need them with all the fresh food you'll be eating.


----------



## bodgeitnscarper (Nov 11, 2016)

Take a fishing rod in case you are near to the sea.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 11, 2016)

Having a diabetic on board, we always carry a tin of baked beans,  a can of corned beef and a pack of oatcakes.
Just in case we need to rustle up food in a hurry.
I've just unloaded 320 Yorkshire tea bags from under the oven. We now have a stock of over 500 in the house . Only I drink it,normally, but we have guests and they can be given to expats, in return for small favours.
Yes to Marmite,Rahjah curry powders, mustard powder, fine cornflour and the small tetra packs of tomato passata.
On our return trip, next May, we stock up with Portuguese cheese, presunto ham, Churacao sausage, top quality tinned tuna,mackerel,sardines... and local honey .
Lidl do a dry mix wholemeal bread pack.. Just add water and a little oil.. As a standby if we can't pick up fresh bread, en route.
Portugal and Spain produce pigs cheeks from the ,acorn fed, black pigs... A true delicacy, slowly braised.with whole shallots, diced squash and broad beans and a Jeropiga wine sauce.


----------

